# I Got 15 Kids & 3 Babydaddys-SOMEONE'S GOTTA PAY FOR ME & MY KIDS!!!



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 27, 2012)

Sometimes the thought of population control sounds like a good idea....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2012)

Tough shit.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

"someone needs to be held accountable for my kids"


can't wait for those little shits to grow up and start murdering/robbing/raping innocent white people


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

if you listen to what is actually said the government got all up in her shit for being poor. her family says she was doing fine on her own until she was evicted for having too many kids, her landlord felt, in one apt. how can people approve of this and want smaller government? they had a place they could afford until the govt decided the family wasn't doing right by the kids cuz their home was too small. now i'm sure the kids are better off in state care where they are MUCH more likely to be abused.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you listen to what is actually said the government got all up in her shit for being poor. her family *says she was doing fine on her own until she was evicted for having too many kids*, her landlord felt, in one apt. how can people approve of this and want smaller government? they had a place they could afford until the govt decided the family wasn't doing right by the kids cuz their home was too small. now i'm sure the kids are better off in state care where they are FIVE HUNDRED times more likely to be abused.




she was not doing fine _on her own, _she was sapping the state financially to support her ridiculous amount of illegitimate children.

fucking shit LW seriously? "on your own" and "on the government payroll" are not synonymous with one another


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

show me where it says she was on welfare? it doesn't say that. NOW people are paying rifuckingdiculous amounts for her kids to be in foster care. do you even realize how much cheaper a kid on welfare is than one in foster care? cut your nose off to spite your face much?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

A study of foster children in Oregon and Washington State found that  nearly one third reported being abused by a foster parent or another  adult in a foster home.

Throughout America, an average of 3,000 children _a day_ are stolen from their homes and placed in foster care to fuel a multi-billion dollar money-making machine.

The federal government pays the State of Utah at least $25,000 for each child the State can remove from its family and place in foster care. The more children the State can take, the more federal money its child "welfare" system can rake in. Each year, hundreds of families throughout Utah fall prey to the Gestapo tactics of the Division of Child and Family Services.

ten thousand more a year per child and a much higher risk of abuse and to get MORE money they will be put in every possible "treatment" children's services thinks will increase next years allotment. WOW THINK OF THE MONEY WE WILL SAVE.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> show me where it says she was on welfare? it doesn't say that. NOW people are paying rifuckingdiculous amounts for her kids to be in foster care. do you even realize how much cheaper a kid on welfare is than one in foster care? cut your nose off to spite your face much?



1. after 1:30 in the video
2. straw man fallacy/red herring

you really are a handful LW


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

you need to read some about how social service programs get funding each year. and where that money comes from.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

i guaranfuckingtee you children's services sees those kids as a little gold mine of funding. the funding is your tax dollars. it's a shitty situation but the cheapest thing to do is keep them with their mom. children's services will make WAY more than 25 grand a year off each of these kids the rest of their childhood now. they are actually less likely to get jobs now, more likely to become juvenile delinquents, and more likely to be abused.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

Listen to LW blame the land lords and blame social services. She had 12 kids in a apt with no income... How do you think she was paying rent. It even states the gov't was paying her rent. The land lord even said they tried to help her out as much as possible. If she was doing fine why wouldnt her brother allow her to live with him? Why wouldnt her family help her back out. 

You have to be stupid to believe them if they say she was fine until social services stepped in. No she wasnt she had 12 kids no job, no means to make money, and wants to live off the system.

How they hell do you raise 12 kids. If they say it costs an average of 10k to raise a kid each year, which covers education, food, transportation, healthcare, housing, and misc fees what does 12 kids cost? Granted you do not have to calc housing for every kid per year, but that is at least an average of 80$ minimum to ensure these kids get what they deserve. How do you even teach you kids values and responsibility and keep track of 12 kids by your self. You do not have it under control and her home was in chaos. But lets just chaulk this up to white people keeping black people down.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i guaranfuckingtee you children's services sees those kids as a little gold mine of funding. the funding is your tax dollars. it's a shitty situation but the cheapest thing to do is keep them with their mom. children's services will make WAY more than 25 grand a year off each of these kids the rest of their childhood now. they are actually less likely to get jobs now, more likely to become juvenile delinquents, and more likely to be abused.




my original point was, she was never doing fine on her own, as you said she was.

child services are my tax dollars, so is welfare. The best thing to do would be to adopt them out because their idiot mother obviously does not have the mental or financial capacity to care for them


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

Adoption Bonuses: The Money Behind the Madness


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my original point was, she was never doing fine on her own, as you said she was.
> 
> child services are my tax dollars, so is welfare. The best thing to do would be to adopt them out because their idiot mother obviously does not have the mental or financial capacity to care for them




because those kids have an ice cubes chance in hell of being adopted right? only ten percent of kids eligible to be adopted in this country each year ever are. congrats, you will now be paying MORE for them.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

I would rather pay more for them to have a shot at life instead of giving her money. Last thing I trust is her with my $. I mean why do people seriously love to enable this type of behavior. Why do we allow this shit. All they think is shit ill have another kid the gov't will pay me money. Watch idiocracy one of the greatest movies.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

This is an old story. Evidently she has her kids back and they are in a suitably sized home now.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I would rather pay more for them to have a shot at life instead of giving her money. Last thing I trust is her with my $. I mean why do people seriously love to enable this type of behavior. Why do we allow this shit. All they think is shit ill have another kid the gov't will pay me money. Watch idiocracy one of the greatest movies.



We have a large children's shelter here and most of the kids are ex foster children. They come out of the system completely fucked in the head most of the time. Too many people get in foster care for the money.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

and who is paying for her kids.. Prove that the gov't is not assisting her and she is paying all costs on her own. This slum was blaming the gov't in her video that she could not pay her bills. This is the weak that America needs to let sink or swim. We live in a world where survival of the fittest is in place. We are only hurting our selves by carrying the weak..

I wish I was born a spartan where all the weak where thrown over a cliff to die.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> "someone needs to be held accountable for my kids"
> 
> 
> can't wait for those little shits to grow up and start murdering/robbing/raping innocent white people



You are a fucking moron, should never attempt to reproduce. Thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

Well hope they didn't see bad spelling as a weakness. 

they were in a place they could afford till the breadwinner got arrested from what i can tell. the best thing if she is on welfare is to educate the kids well and help them break the cycle.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

they look like healthy and well behaved kids.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

Leave it to some one on a forum to bring up spelling, when they know they are wrong. Its like when your a kid and you know your wrong and you tell your mom, but he did this...

Stop making excuses for people, that is all I hear hold them accountable. People need to be held accountable for their action. No one deserves a free ride period unless they earn it. Meaning achieving a 4.0 in high school or an exceptional athlete that worked hard for free education. Some one who has applied them selves to achieve greatness not applied them selves to achieve failure.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Evidently she has her kids back and they are in a suitably sized home now.




Any indication of who's paying for the home?  Who's paying the food bills?  Who's paying the utility bills?

(I got $100 that says everyone of the kids and the mom all have their own cell phones. )


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> Any indication of who's paying for the home?  Who's paying the food bills?  Who's paying the utility bills?
> 
> (I got $100 that says everyone of the kids and the mom all have their own cell phones. )





according to LW they are doing fine on their own lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You are a fucking moron, should never attempt to reproduce. Thanks




strong argument with well-supported points and impeccable delivery


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

well since they looked healthy and well behaved we will forget the fact that she living off the system. I mean she was rejected by her own brother because he said she was not capable. But they "look" fine so every thing must be fine. lets not look at the facts that she blames the gov't for not paying for her kids... When she flat out said in the beginning who is going to pay for these 12 kids. The answer is "YOU" you birthed them they are your responsibility.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they look like healthy and well behaved kids.



Nobody should have 12 kids, they will not have the same type of attention/education from their parents.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 27, 2012)

Man this is a true sad story, the ladies ignorance will leave the children without proper education and care from their parents. Giving out check per child via welfare is not the answer.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Leave it to some one on a forum to bring up spelling, when they know they are wrong. Its like when your a kid and you know your wrong and you tell your mom, but he did this...
> 
> Stop making excuses for people, that is all I hear hold them accountable. People need to be held accountable for their action. No one deserves a free ride period unless they earn it. Meaning achieving a 4.0 in high school or an exceptional athlete that worked hard for free education. Some one who has applied them selves to achieve greatness not applied them selves to achieve failure.



to many, poor spelling is a weakness. to those who value intellect it says a lot about a person. i have seen you use meat wrong etc you don't meat people you meet them. you think the weak should be thrown off cliffs. intellectuals would consider you weak. 

i'm not making excuses, just saying the math doesn't add up to a great money saving deal putting these kids in foster care and it doesn't.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 27, 2012)

She is obviously one of the 47%


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

That math doesn't add up with every thing Obama does and you want to suck his cock... Spelling does not prove any form of intellect at all. All it does is mean you have an interest in literature. When it counts my spelling is flawless, in a forum I can give two shits. Some of the greatest engineers and IT's that I know have the worst grammar and spelling period. Yet they still can contribute more to this economy and county then most people.

So lets keep this thread on topic, if you are so passionate about spelling convince the mods to create a sticky about using proper grammar and spelling in a threat. Until then I can give a shit about if my words are correct in a general discussion.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

The family was not receiving social services until Garry Brown was arrested and jailed.

Defiant Single Mom of 15 Jailed: Tells Court, "Give Me What I Need and Leave Me Alone." - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

not sure when the article was but i have seen other ones where she is pregnant with a 16th child and living with her kids again.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

"Angel Adams first came to the attention of child welfare authorities two years ago, when her nine year old son got into trouble for bringing a knife to school. Angel became combative and police and child welfare authorities got involved."

"[FONT=georgia, serif]Angel doesn't have a job. "This is my work and I do it all myself," she says. She describes her situation as 3 fathers, one mother and 15 children. 10 were fathered by Garry Brown, currently serving a 5 year prison term for a cocaine conviction."[/FONT]

[FONT=georgia, serif]Cocaine around kids thats parenting
[/FONT]
"When child welfare authorities visited the home they found neglect and unsafe conditions."

"Florida believes in keeping families together and has coordinated a huge support system for Angel. She receives rent money and all kinds of assistance from the county, but she is unable to manage her situation. She doesn't pay her bills. The children are dirty. They miss school and doctor's appointments. They trashed their last living quarters and were evicted. No one wants to rent to them."

"At a recent court hearing after DCF arranged for a rent free 6 bedroom home and clothing for the children and paid her unpaid bills of $6000, "

She is a great parent... It also does not say she was not collecting welfare before he got arrested lol. So tell me where it states that they were not living off of the system and he was providing income for them.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

16th kid... Let me guess a different dad because he other daddy is in prison..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> 16th kid... Let me guess a different dad because he other daddy is in prison..



the Spartans may keep you yet


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You are a fucking moron, should never attempt to reproduce. Thanks



His statement was actually pretty accurate because LW posted an article in defense to her and it stated how one of her kids brought a knife to school then was defiant to police.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> "Angel Adams first came to the attention of child welfare authorities two years ago, when her nine year old son got into trouble for bringing a knife to school. Angel became combative and police and child welfare authorities got involved."
> 
> "Angel doesn't have a job. "This is my work and I do it all myself," she says. She describes her situation as 3 fathers, one mother and 15 children. 10 were fathered by Garry Brown, currently serving a 5 year prison term for a cocaine conviction."
> 
> ...



please don't bitch too much about illegal drugs around kids. this IS a bodybuilding steroid friendly forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

Five of the children are named after him...Garry Nesha, Garry Brown  Jr., Garry Lethia, Garryiell, and Garry Rick. The family was not  receiving social services until Garry Brown was arrested and jailed.

   Angel Adams first came to the attention of child welfare authorities  two years ago, when her nine year old son got into trouble for bringing a  knife to school. Angel became combative and police and child welfare  authorities got involved.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 27, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Man this is a true sad story, the ladies ignorance will leave the children without proper education and care from their parents. Giving out check per child via welfare is not the answer.


I thought the government passed a law that prohibited additional support after two children?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> please don't bitch too much about illegal drugs around kids. this IS a bodybuilding steroid friendly forum.



 So you say its ok to raise kids around cocaine, heroine, meth, oxy, and ect.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> So you say its ok to raise kids around cocaine, heroine, meth, oxy, and ect.



have you ever looked inside a modern day medicine cabinet at the legally prescribed drugs and wondered what all that shit is and how high it's making the little suburbanites and their kids?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever looked inside a modern day medicine cabinet at the legally prescribed drugs and wondered what all that shit is and how high it's making the little suburbanites and their kids?



You are again throwing shit out there... I never said that was ok either. Notice how I say Oxy in my statement which is pharma and not right. The organization I donate to actually takes kids and teaches them valid ways of life and life lessons. We also provide them with means to compete in BMX racing (sport I grew up with). It was founded because my best friend who is a Pro BMX racer was addicted to Oxy and had to deal with this. So now I support his mission to speaking to EVERY middle/high school student about the effects and educating their parents... 

You see the difference is... I don't give out free shit, I give them a means to earn it them selves and try to make a difference.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> I thought the government passed a law that prohibited additional support after two children?



i never heard of that but i think there are exemptions to work requirements if you have a child under 2 in the home. i'm thinking she is exploiting that since baby daddy went to jail.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> You are again throwing shit out there... I never said that was ok either. Notice how I say Oxy in my statement which is pharma and not right. The organization I donate to actually takes kids and teaches them valid ways of life and life lessons. We also provide them with means to compete in BMX racing (sport I grew up with). It was founded because my best friend who is a Pro BMX racer was addicted to Oxy and had to deal with this. So now I support his mission to speaking to EVERY middle/high school student about the effects and educating their parents...
> 
> You see the difference is... I don't give out free shit, I give them a means to earn it them selves and try to make a difference.



so you're saying we should take kids out of homes with legal drugs too? maybe take them off all the ritalin and shit? or drugs the right people are selling and making the money off of are ok to be around...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

i think it's hypocritical for people to freak out about illegal cocaine then give little tommy his legal dose of "kiddie cocaine" before he goes to school.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder where the 15 plus daddy's are, they should send that bitch to china, they will take care of her problem


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

one yes if a parent is abusing medical prescriptions the kid should be taken away. The second the parent loses the ability to be an able parent they should not have custody of their children. I am against riddaline, very few kids actually need it that are prescribed it. It is just bad parenting, I know a few people with legit ADHD and they are the smartest and most successful people I know because those fuckers can multi-task. My mentor who is a program engineer is off the wall crazy ADHD and can litterly write multiple programs at once.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

So in a nut shell LW considers AAS just as bad to our society as cocaine and other narcotics. That it is also acceptable to have cocaine in a house with children...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> So in a nut shell LW considers AAS just as bad to our society as cocaine and other narcotics. That it is also acceptable to have cocaine in a house with children...



   no, i just found it ironic that you're bashing having illegal drugs around kids in this particular arena. and wtf do you think ritalin and all that shit is? people buy it on the streets and call it kiddie coke cuz it does the same fucking thing cocaine does.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 27, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> Sometimes the thought of population control sounds like a good idea....



thats what war is... human hunting season... just some countries have more seasons


----------



## oufinny (Sep 27, 2012)

*I Got 15 Kids &amp; 3 Babydaddys-SOMEONE'S GOTTA PAY FOR ME &amp; MY KIDS!!!*



Little Wing said:


> if you listen to what is actually said the government got all up in her shit for being poor. her family says she was doing fine on her own until she was evicted for having too many kids, her landlord felt, in one apt. how can people approve of this and want smaller government? they had a place they could afford until the govt decided the family wasn't doing right by the kids cuz their home was too small. now i'm sure the kids are better off in state care where they are MUCH more likely to be abused.



Yes, we pay more and more welfare for each kid while she doesn't work. Never heard anything about a job. Use condoms!


----------



## Bowden (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you need to read some about how social service programs get funding each year. and where that money comes from.



taxes?


----------



## Z499 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bowden said:


> taxes?



i thought obama randomly prints off money for that... no wait thats for the stimulus plans (print more money to make the dollar lose value)


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

there's a spoof story out there that the judge ordered her to learn how to give blowjobs


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

Bowden said:


> taxes?



from my understanding how much they get each year is based on proof of need so they take a whole shit ton of kids right when it's time to present their funding needs and that they like to claim each child needs 15 doctors and therapists.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no, i just found it ironic that you're bashing having illegal drugs around kids in this particular arena. and wtf do you think ritalin and all that shit is? people buy it on the streets and call it kiddie coke cuz it does the same fucking thing cocaine does.



Did I ever say i support that? No... I never once said pharma drugs are ok. Now your putting words in my mouth. When I stated the list of drugs I also included oxy. I am against any major drug destroys mankind. Now I am against the government dictating what is right and wrong there for I am pro Marijuana (dont smoke) and pro AAS because those are two "drugs" I feel should not be illegal. Wiether I am right or wrong it doesnt matter. Kids should not be raised in a home based around drugs PERIOD. if you think its ok to raise a kid in a house with coke then your crazy.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> Any indication of who's paying for the home?  Who's paying the food bills?  Who's paying the utility bills?
> . )



We the People are paying for them


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> We the People are paying for them




if people seriously want less government then i say let the guy who fathered ten of the kids out of jail and let him go back to supporting his family selling cocaine. cocaine isn't a bit worse than all the shit doctors have half the kids in the country on. 

although kid 16 might make that a tad unfeasible.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

jay steel, do not try to debate or argue with LW


you may have noticed that she is absolutely fluent in logical fallacies, you address her "points" then she changes the subject and takes the discussion in a completely different direction (aka red herring) making it impossible to keep up.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

that's what i'd say too when i couldn't win the argument i guess.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

from what i understand they had a cheap rent and no social services until baby daddy couldn't sell coke to support them. so let him sell coke. it's ok for doctors to give it to little kids but not the dad to sell it to adults to support his kids? that ain't no red herring it's bullll shit


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's what i'd say too when i couldn't win the argument i guess.




lol.. LW, anyone with the slightest bit of intellectual capacity can see that you use an overabundance of logical fallacies to "win" these arguments.. why just today, you've used numerous red herrings, straw man arguments, and even a post hoc ergo propter hoc.

and those are just the ones that I remember. Fortunately for your self concept, you appear to be completely unaware of just how incredibly idiotic the things you write are.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

a fallacy is an error in reasoning. not guilty.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a fallacy is an error in reasoning. not guilty.




WHAT???

ho-lee shit... now you are redefining an entire category of logic and debate..

you are beyond my ability to help lmao. im off to the anabolic section. Good luck with things


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)

*CATCHING PIGS.

*_There was a chemistry professor in a large college that had some
exchange students in the class.

One day while the class was in the lab, the professor noticed one young
man, an exchange student, who kept rubbing his back and stretching as if
his back hurt. The professor asked the young man what was the matter.

The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been
shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to
overthrow his country's government and install a new communist regime.

In the midst of his story, he looked at the professor and asked a
strange question. He asked: "Do you know how to catch wild pigs?"

The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line.

The young man said that it was no joke "You catch wild pigs by finding
a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs
find it and begin to come every day to eat the free corn. When they are
used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place
where they are used to coming. When they get used to the fence, they
begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the fence.
They get used to that and start to eat again. You continue until you
have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in the last side. The
pigs, which are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate
to eat that free corn again. You then slam the gate on them and catch
the whole herd. Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They
run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they
go back to eating the free corn. They are so used to it that they have
forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept
their captivity."

The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees
happening in America. The government keeps pushing us toward
Communism/Socialism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of
programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income,
tax exemptions, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to
plant crops (CRP), welfare, medicine, drugs, etc. while we continually
lose our freedoms, just a little at a time.

One should always remember two truths:
There is no such thing as a free lunch and you can never hire someone
to provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself.
If you see that all of this wonderful government 'help' is a problem
confronting the future of democracy in America , you might want to send
this on to your friends.

If you think the free ride is essential to your way of life, then you
will probably delete this. 

Watch out when the gate slams shut!_


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> _ you can never hire someone
> to provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself.
> _



Like an appendectomy?


----------



## LAM (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> from what i understand they had a cheap rent and no social services until baby daddy couldn't sell coke to support them. so let him sell coke. it's ok for doctors to give it to little kids but not the dad to sell it to adults to support his kids? that ain't no red herring it's bullll shit


 
you know only the CIA can sell coke to americans.  don't know what the US would do with out the CIA...


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

I am against Oxy 100% and never said it is ok for any doctor to prescribe any medication. Your logic is well if its ok for them to do it, its ok for me to do it. Your statement is that its ok for a father to sale coke to provide for his kids, what does that teach his kids. One of them is all ready bringing a knife to school. When will you open your eyes. Will it still be ok when that kid kills another kid for drug money?

If your logic is its ok because he is providing for his family, then in my logic it is ok for me to go kill every coca in, meth, oxy, heroine dealer, and other narcotics that I feel is plaguing our country. To me it will keep the trash off the street, stop unemployment and future unemployment (because a dead guy can not reproduce) thus making our country stronger. Because it is ok for him to sale drugs that kill our country, because he is defending his kids. So there for it is ok for me to kill them to defend my family. 

As for the CIA logic, no one said that is right, and if that is factual it is horrible and which is why we need to keep the people in power and not let the government take total control. The government is suppose to work for the people, not be in control of the people.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I am against Oxy 100% and never said it is ok for any doctor to prescribe any medication. Your logic is well if its ok for them to do it, its ok for me to do it. Your statement is that its ok for a father to sale coke to provide for his kids, what does that teach his kids. One of them is all ready bringing a knife to school. When will you open your eyes. Will it still be ok when that kid kills another kid for drug money?
> 
> If your logic is its ok because he is providing for his family, then in my logic it is ok for me to go kill every coca in, meth, oxy, heroine dealer, and other narcotics that I feel is plaguing our country. To me it will keep the trash off the street, stop unemployment and future unemployment (because a dead guy can not reproduce) thus making our country stronger. Because it is ok for him to sale drugs that kill our country, because he is defending his kids. So there for it is ok for me to kill them to defend my family.
> 
> As for the CIA logic, no one said that is right, and if that is factual it is horrible and which is why we need to keep the people in power and not let the government take total control. The government is suppose to work for the people, not be in control of the people.



do you understand what's happening with methadone in this country? and that Romney profits from that business? or that in places drugs are legal there is less crime and surprisingly less use?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

Again please where did I say that i felt those drugs are ok. I am a firm believer that the only "drugs" that need to be changed are Marijuana and AAS. All other prescriptions that are used unethically are not good, I never said they are good. There is also studies that show they have helped people, but the problem is people uses these designer drugs unethically. I am 100% against Oxy, methadone and ect. The non-profit that I am apart of goes around teaching and educating children about the dangers of prescription drugs. We also educate the parents on why they should steer there house holds away from drugs like that. 

There is no rationalization with this kids should not be in the home of a drug dealer period. Even if the drug dealer has AAS or Marijuana that I agree with. When you raise kids in a house dealing drugs what is going to happen when you get robbed for your drugs and your kids lives are in danger. So in your theory its ok for him to deal drugs with his 15 kids in the house putting there lives at risk, because he is doing it to feed his kids. Fuck that, you might as well support human trafficking too because that helps pay the bills for some families.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 28, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> His statement was actually pretty accurate because LW posted an article in defense to her and it stated how one of her kids brought a knife to school then was defiant to police.



A kid with 14 siblings is bound to fail in life, no matter what color his skin is. It is impossible to soak education and the proper positive nurturing from their parents. His statement fails to look into the root of the problem.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you listen to what is actually said the government got all up in her shit for being poor. her family says she was doing fine on her own until she was evicted for having too many kids, her landlord felt, in one apt. how can people approve of this and want smaller government? they had a place they could afford until the govt decided the family wasn't doing right by the kids cuz their home was too small. now i'm sure the kids are better off in state care where they are MUCH more likely to be abused.


I listened and it sounded like the state was paying some of her rent and paying her utilities, and only her sister said she was fine till she got evicted, but obviously she wasnt fine or she would still be living there. Dont feel sorry for her. She shouldnt have had all those kids if she cant afford it. I stopped at 2 children, thats all the college I can afford to save for. How many kids did you have? you should only feel sorry for her kids, they arent gonna get much of a chance with a mom so selfish.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^^ 

Bingo to many people want to hug and cuddle people and feel sorry for them. All I hear from people is excuses the economy is hard so I don't have a job, so i sale coke. Its not my fault its the governments. Yes its harder, yes it sucks, but all that means is you have to work harder. Shit is not for free and that is what most people want. They want to be able to walk into a place and get a job. They don't want to have to work to fight for that job. Or wake up at 5am every day to get your pressed clothes on (if your poor there are non profits that can help you) and go to the local library or unemployment office if you don't have a computer, generate a resume print it out. Then set appointments to fill out applications and pass out your resume. 

Instead they sleep until noon and bitch and cry. Fuck that I have no sympathy they can suffer. Every one willing to put in work I am willing to help and I would love my tax dollars to go to organizations that help the unemployed by helping you get better educated, learn technical fields and ect.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Just think, if she'd been living in Africa, almost half of her kids would've died at birth and her problems wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Just think, if she'd been living in Africa, almost half of her kids would've died at birth and her problems wouldn't be so bad.



Or they would be chilling with Koney


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: I Got 15 Kids &amp; 3 Babydaddys-SOMEONE'S GOTTA PAY FOR ME &amp; MY KIDS!!!*



Little Wing said:


> have you ever looked inside a modern day medicine cabinet at the legally prescribed drugs and wondered what all that shit is and how high it's making the little suburbanites and their kids?



You are ridiculous.  You are just wrong about this whole thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> You are ridiculous.  You are just wrong about this whole thread.



wait until you meet a family on 35 prescriptions... it's fucking ridiculous and not one goddamned bit better than someone selling crack. home invasions happen to innocent law abiding citizens and the war on drugs costs a lot of innocent lives. many le are for legalization. LEAP | Law Enforcement Against Prohibition


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

you don't want kids growing up in homes where people sell drugs and are involved in crime but you want poor people with no skills like her to get dumped off welfare and tough shit... what do you think people are going to resort to?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> wait until you meet a family on 35 prescriptions... it's fucking ridiculous and not one goddamned bit better than someone selling crack. home invasions happen to innocent law abiding citizens and the war on drugs costs a lot of innocent lives. many le are for legalization. LEAP | Law Enforcement Against Prohibition




let me clarify... home invasions where criminals are after prescription meds.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

No skills whose fault is that? I have said this before our tax dollars should go into educational purposes to train them on technical jobs. I am just curious how often she goes down to the local EDD to build a resume and learn how to apply for jobs.

Now the argument is she does not have time because she has 16 kids now. That clearly shows she can not confidently care for those children. Yes take the kids away allow her to get her life together and go back to school, there is TONS of financial aid that is given out. Apply her self get a job and become a working class. Then she can fight to get her kids back. I believe in that give her the tools to become successful. By enabling her to live off the system it is not bettering us and never will. She will never pay tax dollars and will never be a viable citizen, unless she gets off the system. 

This is a cruel world we do not all ways get what we want. In a perfect world she will keep her kids get a good job and live happily ever after, but this is not a fairy tale its real life and childrens health and well being is involved. I am curious on the sanitation that was in her home with that many kids.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> let me clarify... home invasions where criminals are after prescription meds.



Easy answer if some one is that medicated where they can no longer confidently take care of children they should either not have them or move some one in that can assist them. As for home envasions now you are just throwing in every thing, we should not prescribe viccadine because of risk of a home invasion. That is like saying do not buy an expensive car because it will get stolen. Home invasions happen but not to every one who is on prescriptions, its sad too. My best friend the one with the non profit I talk about was actually in prison for that same thing. He robbed some one at gun point for oxy who was prescribed. Those are just things we have to deal with. We can not stop illnesses that need medication, but we can stop drug dealers from illegally putting them on the street.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

i've seen too many system kids *totally* fucked in the head because they never had a parents love. cps wants to keep her with her kids because they clearly love her and she loves them... breaking up a family is not the answer. do some research in how much abuse there is of kids in foster care and what the prospects are for these kids when they age out of the system. very high rate of incarceration.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Easy answer if some one is that medicated where they can no longer confidently take care of children they should either not have them or move some one in that can assist them. As for home envasions now you are just throwing in every thing, we should not prescribe viccadine because of risk of a home invasion. That is like saying do not buy an expensive car because it will get stolen. Home invasions happen but not to every one who is on prescriptions, its sad too. My best friend the one with the non profit I talk about was actually in prison for that same thing. He robbed some one at gun point for oxy who was prescribed. Those are just things we have to deal with. We can not stop illnesses that need medication, but we can stop drug dealers from illegally putting them on the street.



who said anything about so medicated they can't care for kids? do you know anything about cancer and in home hospice etc? there are many reasons heavy narcotics might legitimately be in a home with children. jeeze. how about a dad working caring for the kids while the mom dies of cancer at home? you're being ridiculous. responsible people keep meds in a locked medicine cabinet and guess what... a lot of recreational drugs and alcohol are also kept safely out of a child's reach. freedom is a funny word.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who said anything about so medicated they can't care for kids? do you know anything about cancer and in home hospice etc? there are many reasons heavy narcotics might legitimately be in a home with children. jeeze. how about a dad working caring for the kids while the mom dies of cancer at home? you're being ridiculous. responsible people keep meds in a locked medicine cabinet and guess what... a lot of recreational drugs and alcohol are also kept safely out of a child's reach. freedom is a funny word.




I stated "IF" some one is. I never said that every one is that way. I stated IF they are... If some one has terminal cancer so bad they can not feed or take care of their children and have NO one to assist them, wither it be hired help or family yes they should lose there kids. Sad yes, fucked up, yes... But its reality.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

one of the most common and dangerous poisons to children is the iron in multi vitamins.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i've seen too many system kids *totally* fucked in the head because they never had a parents love. cps wants to keep her with her kids because they clearly love her and she loves them... breaking up a family is not the answer. do some research in how much abuse there is of kids in foster care and what the prospects are for these kids when they age out of the system. very high rate of incarceration.



She can love her kids so much and they can love her so much, but if she can not care for their well being and can not give them a safe environment to live in she should now have them. If you truly love your kids you would be responsible and realize that after 3 kids and bills are tough that maybe you should use protection. A parent would be willing to do ANY thing to become successful to take care of there kids. Look at the movie pursuit of happiness. He BUSTED his ass to raise his kid properly and to be successful he never blamed any thing one no one but would blame him self if he did not work hard enough..

Instead of blaming the gov't and every one else she should look in the mirror and see that she is the problem. That she needs to change. that she needs to FIGHT for the change. Many people are self taught. I am a self taught network administrator with NO education. In the military I was a cyptologist which never touches networks. I self taught my self to get a CCNA. I did not pay for college to get it, I bought the book and studied my ass off and then saved every dollar I had to take the test. 

Every one needs to stop blaming other people and take there own actions into accountability.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> one of the most common and dangerous poisons to children is the iron in multi vitamins.



your point is? Having a dad that deals Coke is ok because Iron is in multi vitamins?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> your point is? Having a dad that deals Coke is ok because Iron is in multi vitamins?



my point is drug dealing and the surrounding hysteria makes me roll my eyes because the worst fucking dangerous drug dealers TO CHILDREN are the ones that have our kids ON DRUGS. at least the coke dealers don't think little timmy would do better on coke... his fucking doctor does though. jeeze. how are you missing this?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

you should see the shit doctors tried to put my son on for sleep because he's a natural night owl. they would knock an adult on their ass. people who deal illegal drugs don't dole the drugs out to little kids. doctors do.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 28, 2012)

you should of saw all the shit they had me on. I would drool on my self. AAS saved my life.. That is real... Suicidal, depression, homicidal, i let my self go to 26% bf at 175lbs. High cholesterol at 26... Meet an IFBB guy who took me under his wing and never looked back. Before I got fat I was a teen bodybuilder, 190 through out my life at 9% bf average great shape. Got on PTSD meds and got fucked up... The gym saved my life...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

i think a lot of the meds they have people on are going to create medical nightmares later on... and this scares the shit out of me


Navy Gives Neck Injections A Shot At Curing PTSD | Danger Room | Wired.com


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Caddyshack- The World Need Ditch Diggers, Too - YouTube


----------

